# Youngest owner?? What do you pay??



## Revsport (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi there.

I am looking at a quote on afew skylines though none of them are reasonable.

The only one that tempts me is £3250 on an R33 V-spec though its 3rd party cover only.  

I want to use it as a company demo car so who knows what it would cost after modifications.

This is hard.
Lew
www.revsport.co.uk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

give

up


i've never ever heard of third party only cover on a vehicle worth over 5k

mook


----------



## Revsport (Oct 6, 2004)

I know its daft.

I am trying to get some sort of traders deal as i need to use customers cars alot. 

Some or the Quotes are just silly.

Lew 
www.revsport.co.uk


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

have you tried www.adrianflux.co.uk


----------



## Revsport (Oct 6, 2004)

I am going to try them on monday morning. 

I was online tonight to see if i could justify a quote as I would have an R33 off of ebay that needed some bodywork.

Cheers mate Lew


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

No probs mate 

Adrain Flux does online quotes btw


----------



## ant (Nov 1, 2003)

not third party tho on a car of that value


----------



## StuyMac (Jul 19, 2002)

How old are you btw?

I think you need to be over 25 to hold a traders policy


----------



## adamgtr (Jun 25, 2004)

if your using it a demo car sould u not get a limited milage show policy. im sure that would be alot cheaper.


----------

